# Oh My God! Siamese Twin Tarantula!



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

I've heard of a tarantula two abdomens before but this is incredible! :gasp:

Siamese twins!!-P.irminia sac - Tarantula Forum










The siamese twins are joined at the abdomen and appear to have two sets of everything! It is absolutely unbelievable, even more so since they survived their first moult, and the second one is coming up!

Another bizarre mutation from the same sac was a spiderling whose legs are upside down so it walks on its back. (Same thread)










You guys have got to see this thread! 

All three appear to be doing well. Our prayers are with Rob and the little ones! Best of luck guys :2thumb:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/340477-siamese-slings.html

: victory:


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

lol... looks like someone beat me to it.


I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

inbreeding? weird to get two mutations like that from the same sac?


----------



## PawsForThought (Sep 7, 2007)

apparently inbreeding is highly unlikely since the parents came from two different states (usa) and the female is considerably older than the male. Though there is a chance they are related as cousins or something...


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

Old news but thanks for update


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

im petrified of Ts but that is truly amazing...the upside down one is just...well...wow. maybe mummy and daddy r bro and sis???


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

As discussed in the original thread on another site, that's not how inbreeding works... It only can cause hidden mutations to come to the surface. Inbreeding does not cause weird mutations to appear really.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Inbreeding has little effect on inverts for some reason. All crickets in the uk started from a small colony.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Inbreeding has little effect on inverts for some reason. All crickets in the uk started from a small colony.


Naturally low genetic diversity within species anyway?


----------

